
BuzzFeed Nails the ‘Listicle’; What Happens Next? - antr
http://www.wsj.com/articles/buzzfeed-nails-the-listicle-what-happens-next-1422556723
======
antr
Revealing data point:

 _BuzzFeed now generates around $143,000 in revenue per employee. By
comparison, Time Inc. brought in $417,000 and New York Times Co. produced
$450,000 per employee in 2013, according to S &P Capital IQ. (Of course, more
mature companies also tend to have higher per-employee costs.)_

